# كفية تصنيع الفحم النباتي



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (6 ديسمبر 2014)

_خطوات وطرق تصنيع الفحم النباتي
_ 
أعتاد الحطابين في منطقة جعلان العمل على تصنيع الفحم النباتي في فصل الشتاء وفي أوقات الليل، وذلك لسببين : الأول لغرض التدفئة واتقاء البرد القارص، والسبب الثاني يتعلق بالحيوانات والحشرات والزواحف السامة حيث أنها في أوقات الشتاء غالبا ما تكون في جحورها ولا تخرج، وذلك للبرد الشديد وبالتالي يكون المناخ مناسب وآمن للحطابين لتصنيع الفحم النباتي، وهذا بعكس فصل الصيف حيث الحرارة الشديدة وخروج الزواحف والحيوانات من الجحور. 
* أما خطوات تصنيع الفحم النباتي فتتم على عدة مراحل*: 
المرحلة الأولى. 
اختيار الأماكن الفضاء الواسعة ذوات التربة الرملية البعيدة عن الأشجار والمباني السكنية، وذلك للخوف من حدوث الحرائق. 
المرحلة الثانية. 
جمــع القطع الخشبية على شكل كوم كبير، ووضعه في تلك التربة الرملية، وذلك على عدة أشكال. 
أ- بعمل حفرة بيضاوية تتحدد حدودها على حسب طول قطع الأخشاب.
ب- بوضع الكوم من الأخشاب في هذه التربة الرملية بدون عمل حفرة.
ج- وضع الكوم الخشبي في التربة الرملية بعمل حدود بسيطة بالإضافة إلى عمل حفرة جانبية تستخدم لردم الجمر فيها.
د- بوضع الكوم في حفرة وتغطيتها بطبقة من الطين بها فتحات صغيرة للإشعال والتهوية.

المرحلة الثالثة.  
معرفة اتجاه الهواء ومن ثم الإشعال في الكوم، وكانت هذه القبائل تستخدم طريقة إذا تصعّب أمر معرفة اتجاه الهواء، وذلك بأخذ حفنة من التراب ونثرها، وبالتالي معرفة اتجاه الهواء باتجاه حبات الغبار. 
المرحلة الرابعة. 
الإشعال في الكوم الخشبي باتجاه الهواء، والعمل على المباشرة في استخراج الفحم النباتي ويكون ذلك على عدة طرق: 
أ- إشعال الكوم الخشبي من الطرف، والعمل على تحريك الجمر وجمعه بالمهيال ليدفن بالتراب وهو في مكانه، وهكذا إلى أن ينتهي الكوم بأكمله. 
ب- إشعال الكوم الخشبي من الوسط، والعمل على تحريك الجمر الذي في الوسط إلى حفرة جانبية وجمع الطرفين إلى بعضهما ليشتعل الكوم على هذا المنوال. 
ج- إشعال الكوم الخشبي من الطرف، وتحريك الجمر ومن ثم جمعه ودفنه في أكوام صغيرة حول الكوم الخشبي الكبير لتكون هذه الجيوب الصغيرة على شكل دائرة ليستدل عليها في اليوم التالي بسهولة. 
المرحلة الخامســة. 
بعد الانتهاء من عملية الدفن للجمر بالطرق والوسائل المذكورة آنفا يترك هذا الجمر لحوالي 24 ساعة، ثم يرجع إليه وينبش التراب عنه والتأكد من أنه قد كمد وأنه خالي من الحرارة ومن ثم جمعه في جوال وحمله بواسطة وسائل النقل.


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------

